# Trimming Anubias



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Not sure where else to post this...

Anyway, is it possible to "trim" A. nana so that it grows into a nice little full bush or hedge? How would I do this?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Anubias will continue to grow along the rhyzome and on the ryzome splits. As this splitting happens, the anubias gets bushier and bushier. If the anubis is getting too big in one direction, trim that section so it stops. Other forms will continue to grow.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

From m yexperience, it just takes time. Also, though, you need a nice mass to start with. You are not likely to get a nice bushy mound from just a rhizome or two and a few leaves.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks. The plants I'm working with have about 4-5 leaves (at least 2 are over 2" on each plant) and the rhizome is about 3". I know Anubias takes a while to grow, but how long are we talking about here? Oh, each plant sprouted a new leaf the first week in the tank (yay!). One last question, how to remove GSA from the leaves? Just do the usual GSA treatment?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Dewmazz said:


> Thanks. The plants I'm working with have about 4-5 leaves (at least 2 are over 2" on each plant) and the rhizome is about 3". I know Anubias takes a while to grow, but how long are we talking about here? Oh, each plant sprouted a new leaf the first week in the tank (yay!). One last question, how to remove GSA from the leaves? Just do the usual GSA treatment?


Olive nerite snails work wonders on the GSA that accumulates on Anubias leaves. The other method is more preventative than anything. Keep those phosphates up! The addition of iron will greatly increase the growth of Anubias. Go ahead and add a little more and see how many new leaves sprout up.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the input! Got any idea where to get them in Hawaii? (will they even ship here?)


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've always orderd through our club from a local dealer. Places online I know that have them:

www.azgardens.com
www.aquaticplantdepot.com
www.crayfishshop.com


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Dewmazz said:


> Not sure where else to post this...
> 
> Anyway, is it possible to "trim" A. nana so that it grows into a nice little full bush or hedge? How would I do this?


I have often "nicked" the rhizome on my Anubias to force them to put out side shoots. I usually use my trimming scissors but a razor blade would work too. I basically just cut through the "skin" on the rhizome in a few spots and usually new branches emerge from these spots.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

MatPat said:


> I have often "nicked" the rhizome on my Anubias to force them to put out side shoots. I usually use my trimming scissors but a razor blade would work too. I basically just cut through the "skin" on the rhizome in a few spots and usually new branches emerge from these spots.


This is an interesting technique that I will have to try.

IME Anubias grow faily fast under ideal situations. In my 4WPG CO2 tank I get one new leaf every day or two on nana and mini nana.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Overfloater said:


> This is an interesting technique that I will have to try.
> 
> IME Anubias grow faily fast under ideal situations. In my 4WPG CO2 tank I get one new leaf every day or two on nana and mini nana.


that is fast...

the nick the rhizome is also very interesting...


----------

